# Auferstanden aus einer Ruine



## Ollibolli11 (9. Januar 2014)

So, jetzt hab ich mir auch eine Commencal Meta 55 gebraucht gekauft, und ja Teil hat einen gerissenen Rahmen  Aber egal dafür war der Rahmen richtig günstig Heute bei Commencal einen neuen Hauptrahmen bestellt, kosten:  155€ (73% Rabatt). Wenn der Rahmen wieder komplett ist werd ich mal Fotos machen. Die restl. Teile hab ich bis auf die Gabel fast komplett, bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich meine Hammerschmidt mal dranflansche Ich weiß, aber rein interessehalber werde ich mir wegen der fehlenden iscg Halterung selber was fräsen


----------



## Ollibolli11 (10. Februar 2014)

Na, Bestellungen werden bei Commencal echt seltsam bearbeitet. Ich habe am 08.01 das vordere Rahmendreieck bestellt. Am 09.01 per Überweisung bezahlt und damit fing das warten an, am 28.01 hab ich mal angefragt wann der Rahmen kommt. Mir wurde am 30.01 mitgeteilt das der Rahmen verschickt wurde, und seit dem ....... Still ruht der See
Nach weiteren Anfragen per mail (die Antworten nur auf jeder dritte mail ) geht es nicht weiter, ich könnte kotzen.
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl das dass nix wird, habt ihr auch schlechte Erfahrungen bei den Lieferzeiten im Commencal Shop gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (11. Februar 2014)

Wo kommt der original Shop eigentlich her? Normal ist es ja eine französische Marke aus Andorra. http://www.commencal-store.com/
Ist der also in Frankreich?!?, obwohls mir eher vorkommt, dass er in UK ist ^^
Bestell wenn dann was aus Österreich. Die haben da auch nen Shop und sehr netten Chef


----------



## Jo0ken (18. Februar 2014)

Warum rufst du denn nicht an? Dann weißt du gleich was los ist...


----------



## peeeti (18. Februar 2014)

Dann muss er da anrufen, wo er bestellt hat. Das ist ja total unabhängig, der Shop in Austria und der in FR/UK


----------



## Ollibolli11 (18. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Dann muss er da anrufen, wo er bestellt hat. Das ist ja total unabhängig, der Shop in Austria und der in FR/UK


Dann müsste ich wohl erst einen Sprachkurs belegen

Aaaaber nachdem ich am Freitag per mail (in Englisch) auf den putz gehauen habe Ist am Montag der Rahmen gekommen.
Bin gerade noch am aufbauen, ich stelle morgen mal Bilder ein.


----------



## peeeti (18. Februar 2014)

okay 30 Tage ist schon ne lange Zeit! aber so sind die Franzacken halt


----------



## N8worker (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab am Sonntag bestellt und heute war es schon da. 
Ging eigentlich bis jetzt immer recht fix.


----------

